
Tencent investor Naspers has outgrown the South African market - mbgaxyz
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-16/hong-kong-listing-can-help-naspers-escape-tencent-s-shadow
======
nevi-me
As a former employee at an audit firm related to Naspers, I sat on the
sidelines when the share hit R1'000, we watched it break the other 1Ks with my
former colleague, until the recent R4k.

Its growth just in the past 3 years have been. Its weight on our top40 index
also distorts the reality of the "plight" of our country. Unemployment is at
record highs, we often get bad news which could shake the market, but if
Tencent is having a good day, forget about being able to clearly see the
negative on the ALSI charts.

Really a great bet gone well! A listing on HK makes sense if lawmakers pave
the way for it.

